# Where to spend the $$$



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm have decided to go with vortex for my hunting optics but im stuck on what models to get for the binos and scope. I am getting the optics from a wholesale person which is why the prices may seem low.

Setup #1 
Vortex Talon HD 10x42 binos. $400
Vortex Diamondback 4-12x40 rifle scope. $170 


Setup #2
Vortex Diamondback 10x42 binos. $185 
Vortex Diamondback HP 4-16x42 rifle scope. $285



Setup #3
Vortex Diamondback 10x42 binos. $185
Vortex Diamondback 4-12x40 AO rifle scope. $230

Open to other recommendations but need to stay $400-$600!


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I use my binos constantly and my scope only a handful of times. I have been happy with the HD viper binos and crossfire II scope if it helps.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NOt familiar with the Talon binos, but I do have that same diamondback scope and like it. I agree with Mtn, I use the binos a whole lot more than the scope. I don't think you can go wrong with either of those.


----------



## Grey ghost (Jun 19, 2013)

I have the talons and I love them. When I bought mine I thought they were significantly better then the diamondbacks. I spend way more time looking through the binos as well.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

I agree with everyone's thoughts, I spend much more time behind my binos and only a few minutes behind my scope yearly. But I am in need of a scope that is capable of shooting out to 600/700 yards. So parallax effect at that distance may be an issue?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd want a scope with side focus if you plan on shooting those distances. Some may say it's unnecessary, but I think it's a great feature. I'm not a fan of scopes with adjustable objectives - SF is way easier.

Also, I'd spend the money to buy higher end binos. I had the diamondbacks and thought they were great until I looked through my father in law's Viper HD's. I sold my diamondbacks and had a pair of Viper HD's a couple weeks later. Definitely one of the best purchases I've made!

I definitely understand a budget, but if you can stretch it a little more, I'd go for the set-up that yields the best binos and a reliable scope.

I think you'll be happy with whatever you go with - Most of my optics are Vortex and I haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

The guys above got me thinking about the crossfire ll. Anyone have anymore experience with the crossfire ll AO and long distances with magnum recoil? 


Thanks again guys! Its much appreciated!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I looked at teh crossfire II once and the dealer talked me right out of them, he indicated that they had had many warranty issues with just normal malfunction, not misuse. You will never regret spending a little too much on optics, at least not for long, but I have always regretted going too cheap.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a pair of the Diamondback binoculars. They were a huge step up from my previous setup, but all I can say about them is they are good. Not great, not super, not fantastic or amazing... just good & I'm happy with them.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Have decided to not go with the crossfire ll. Bump for any other thoughts!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The best you can afford, what about $600 on binos and saving up for a year for the scope of vice versa?


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

As of now I have no rifle, scope or binos.. I sold them all to buy this new equipment so im somewhat stuck in a bad spot if I only buy one this year and end up drawing a tag


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd get the rifle situation figured out first- then a scope. Binos last. Your rifle won't be any good without a scope (unless you have iron sights). 

My suggestions: 
Vortex Viper HD 10x40 binos
Viper HS 4-16x44


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with waspo.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

waspocrew said:


> I'd get the rifle situation figured out first- then a scope. Binos last. Your rifle won't be any good without a scope (unless you have iron sights).
> 
> My suggestions:
> Vortex Viper HD 10x40 binos
> Viper HS 4-16x44


I am a college student so money is tight.. my plan is to get a decent setup that can get the job done for the next 2-5yrs until I have the money to buy higher dollar scopes/rifles/binos. I am leaning more toward the Talon HD and D-back HP scope but not sure if I can justify spending almost $700 on optics right now


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dodge360 said:


> I am a college student so money is tight.. my plan is to get a decent setup that can get the job done for the next 2-5yrs until I have the money to buy higher dollar scopes/rifles/binos. I am leaning more toward the Talon HD and D-back HP scope but not sure if I can justify spending almost $700 on optics right now


That will definitely be more than adequate, that is much better than what I had while in school.


----------

